# Dtg HM1 NO Ink



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok so i have replaced everything on our HM1-new lines, dampers, print head, cap station, print head cables, wims filter...started up and was not able to get maintence program to work so i manually pulled ink into dampers (have since got the maint program to work). Did a few head cleanings, ran a couple nozzle checks but i dont have any ink coming out nor is there a droplet in the cap station. I was able to finally do ink fills but still nothing. I thought before i open her back up and start taking back apart i would check for any suggestions first on my problem...could the cap station not be sitting right even though it slid right in and all the screw holes lined up and how could i tell if thats it?
Thanks all!


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you put cleaning fluid in capping station is it pumped dry during a cleaning cycle. 
Are breather holes open on ink bottles? 
U can try finding the drain line that goes from capping station to waste bottle, use the syringe to suck ink all the way thru the system. Somtimes u have to manually rotate the pump to open the lines. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

What do you mean by manually rotate the pump?

Cleaning fluid seems to be sucked. Cap station new so lines from it are clean- i will have to check the lines again that hook to the cap station lines and then go into the dump bottle, but i am pretty sure they were clean too... I will also try the pulling ink with syringe through dump tank lines tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

update....still Nothing! 
All the lines to dump tank are clear, but I cannot get any ink to pull through the cap station and when I tried to manually pull ink through the cap station via the dump lines, I can hear it sucking in the cap station but no ink....I have taken everything apart again and cant seem to figure it out...my thought is the head is not capping tight, but everything seems to be seated right on the cap station (ie all the screw holes line up, etc) any ideas?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

with a lint free clothing and cleaning solution (not too much just enough to cover your fingers)
take the cloth and gently tap the printhead plate use the bed as a mirror 
1 tap is enough make sure your cloth is large enough to cover the plate 
do not rub, wipe, nothing of the sorts

with that cloth it should help us a little more what you are looking for is a quick fingerprint of the printhead


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

dazzabling said:


> with a lint free clothing and cleaning solution (not too much just enough to cover your fingers)
> take the cloth and gently tap the printhead plate use the bed as a mirror
> 1 tap is enough make sure your cloth is large enough to cover the plate
> do not rub, wipe, nothing of the sorts
> ...


Not sure how this will help me...the print head is new, no ink has been pulled through it as that is my problem..I cannot get ink to come into the head manually or with the ink fill program


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Are the lines staying full, as in no air being sucked in thru the printhead or else where. Vent holes in bottles open? Recheck the capping station mount. Sure u already did that several times. The printhed can sometimes get caught on a small lip in the carriage. This allows it to sort of be screwed in but not seated. Undo it and sort of wiggle it to check seating. U should be able to suck ink from waste lines thru entire system.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

ipsd said:


> Not sure how this will help me...the print head is new, no ink has been pulled through it as that is my problem..I cannot get ink to come into the head manually or with the ink fill program


you are correct you aren't sure how its going to help you but you came to this forum to seek help so the more experienced 
DTG users like myself can help you. 

If you don't want to try this that's fine but we are here to help

if you do this please post a picture


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

spiderx1 said:


> Are the lines staying full, as in no air being sucked in thru the printhead or else where. Vent holes in bottles open? Recheck the capping station mount. Sure u already did that several times. The printhed can sometimes get caught on a small lip in the carriage. This allows it to sort of be screwed in but not seated. Undo it and sort of wiggle it to check seating. U should be able to suck ink from waste lines thru entire system.


Yes ink stays in the lines..the vent holes are clear (I bought new ink bottles too so this is the first they have had ink in them) I will check head (again!) to make sure it is seated..will let you know...thanks Spiderx


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

I took it all apart pulled the head out put back in wiggled it...it sits flush on the underside with the bottom of the carriage....still nothing
here is the pic dazzle wanted of the printhead


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

dazzabling said:


> you are correct you aren't sure how its going to help you but you came to this forum to seek help so the more experienced
> DTG users like myself can help you.
> 
> If you don't want to try this that's fine but we are here to help
> ...


I attached the picture....just so you know too...I have been DTG user for over 5 years...I can take kiosks apart with my eyes closed I have done it so many times but HM1 is new to me so I do know about DTG's and appreciate all the help I get here on the forums and know that my help to others is also appreciated. thank you for your time!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

ipsd said:


> I attached the picture....just so you know too...I have been DTG user for over 5 years...I can take kiosks apart with my eyes closed I have done it so many times but HM1 is new to me so I do know about DTG's and appreciate all the help I get here on the forums and know that my help to others is also appreciated. thank you for your time!


Thanks for the picture, but I wanted the cloth photo 
But, the picture says that you aren't even getting
ink into the head. Did you check your ribbon cables? 
now your dampers are full but its not getting ink to printhead 
could really mean it's electrical 

Even with a new printhead you could delaminate with the repair work many do it and not realize until they are ready to print.

check your ribbon cables again they can sometimes wiggle out of place since you understand about the Kiosks then with HM-1
you need to make sure nothing is loose and did not get wet
especially at the printhead


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

ipsd said:


> I attached the picture....just so you know too...I have been DTG user for over 5 years...I can take kiosks apart with my eyes closed I have done it so many times but HM1 is new to me so I do know about DTG's and appreciate all the help I get here on the forums and know that my help to others is also appreciated. thank you for your time!


The cloth was clean nothing on it after wiping the head
The print cables are new...and when I pulled the head out again I rechecked them to make sure they were connected right (also no wet). As I am understanding...no matter what I should be able to pull ink through the lines, into the dampers, and through the head by using a syringe and/or manually turining the pump...I have done both countless times with no luck, I also just took the cap station back off and put it back on to make sure it was seated right... I am going to order another cap station as I sure it has something to do with the seating of the head on it and it seems like I can see a bit of space between the head and cap and since I got this one off ebay (it is new) I am not too confident in it so back to dtginks I go (they like me$$$!!!)


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

ipsd said:


> The cloth was clean nothing on it after wiping the head


I hope you didn't wipe the printhead plate.

Are you getting any errors? because that gap should trigger an error
If you turn it on and it does it process 
do the lights go off in error mode?

Another test, move your printhead to the center (manually) shut off
the printer. Pick the easiest closest color/damper that is comfortable to you and remove the damper have a cloth waiting for you to remove the damper make sure it doesn't drip on anything
with your syringe and some cleaning solution feed the solution directly into the head, have another cloth underneath.

if you get resistance then there maybe clog but you should be able to push cleaning solution direct into the head and have a nice even spray.


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

No i did not wipe the head, tapped it. No errors what so ever but when the head is on the station I have all the covers off and i can see a small space
I will try the cleaning solution into damper ports, but since it is new direct from Epson there shouldn't be any clogs....


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

did you remove the paper sensor on the printhead?? if it came directly from Epson this may still be on there


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it on the print head or like the kiosk its on the carriage as i didn't replace the carriage
Paper sensor stops printing on certain items not ink filling doesn't it?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

ipsd said:


> Is it on the print head or like the kiosk its on the carriage as i didn't replace the carriage
> Paper sensor stops printing on certain items not ink filling doesn't it?


Sorry, I misspoke yeah it's on the carriage 

Just trying to think of every scenario


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

dazzabling said:


> Sorry, I misspoke yeah it's on the carriage
> 
> Just trying to think of every scenario


Ok I took the head off and pushed cleaning fluid through...all channels are clear. I ordered another new cap station which will be here tomorrow so I will let you know what happens, I hope it fixes it!!
Thanks for your help


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

that's good..did you check the lines from the capping station to the dump tank you may not have them in the right channel thus why it's not sucking down. You can install it just fine and everything lines up but the lines under the capping station are mixed up


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

I put cleaning solution in the cap station and it pumps out, that should mean they are in the right spots, right?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

ipsd said:


> I put cleaning solution in the cap station and it pumps out, that should mean they are in the right spots, right?


I glanced at the other posts, sorry. It sucks down into the waste tank?

Here are some videos that may help

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJW9V6IX448&noredirect=1[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=985N4vKSgPo[/media]

this one is regarding the printhead carriage and the gap

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dtg-brand/t138167.html


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Should be correct. You have one line for the cmyk side and one for the white side. 
Really doesn't matter on the tubes as long as long as both sides clear when the pump runs as in a cleaning, also when you start it, it should do the left right carriage movement the stop and the pump starts.


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

dazzabling said:


> I glanced at the other posts, sorry. It sucks down into the waste tank?
> 
> Here are some videos that may help
> 
> ...


Well I got the new capping station, put it on and we now have ink in the head, cap station, etc!
But....my troubles continue!! When I send it to print, it goes through all the motions but nothing printing, then when it get done printing the green power light keeps blinking, the wimms stays on and the head does not go back and seat itself..acts almost like it wants to print again but there is nothing more to print. When I got the machine and decided what parts to replace (basically all of them!) the print cable was pretty bad looking..no burn marks, but that makes me think in conjunction with the not printing anything that it may be the main board F2 fuse...any thoughts?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

If no ink at all on nozzle check, then probably a blown fuse. I am really not sure which one on the HM-1, the board should be an epson 2400 board even though the body may be an 1900, there was a period where they switched, the original was a 2400 body and board, then they switched to a 1900 body and kept the 2400 board. Now the question is did they reprogram the EPROM?? Given that the ribbon cables looked bad it is a good possiblity it blew the fuse. Second is clean the encoder strip. But if it initializes ok, being left right seat the start pump and give ready that is unlikely problem. Check the head cables again. Correct seating and be sure the blue strip is on the back of each one opposite the silver contact points. If not fix or don't use.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree with Randy it's suggested you take the board to a professional 
"my husband is a electrician" doesn't mean anything I had several boards sent to me after the 
D.I.Y steps have failed . You don't need to send the machine just the board

Karl Steele > Home Page

Pat Jackson > FatKat Printz - Custome one off tee shirts, embordery, and printer tech service


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

dazzabling said:


> I agree with Randy it's suggested you take the board to a professional
> "my husband is a electrician" doesn't mean anything I had several boards sent to me after the
> D.I.Y steps have failed . You don't need to send the machine just the board
> 
> ...


I was hoping it might be something else! The main board on this machine looks a bit tricky to get out. We have made the external fuse connections on our Kiosks and both have worked fine for over 2 years so that part doesn't bother me...just wanted to make sure before I go through all the work of getting the board out...thanks


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

It not the same fuse ID as the Kiosk, I was thinking there was more than one but I am a not familiar with the 2400 board. As Carla said Karl Steele maybe able to help you.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

spiderx1 said:


> Ask Pat or Karl Steele maybe able to help you.


Randy-

That's Pat line of work.. not me I got shaky fingers



~C~


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok what happened with this one, fixed?


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

spiderx1 said:


> Ok what happened with this one, fixed?


Waiting on some things...
One I contacted FatKatz who gave me directions before for our Kiosk to see if he would tell me what fuse on this one goes out--if it is the same or different and he never has answered...I have looked all over the forum and can't seem to find the info

And I dont seem to have the time to do it right now so I dont want to take the board off so I can keep running cleanings since I have ink in the head and dont want that to clog up


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I just contacted him and should be back on or email you soon.


----------

